# feeders



## jeffskio (Nov 3, 2003)

is a gallon goldfish bowl ok to keep them in for a week or so?


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

I would get aleast a 10 gal tank with filter and heater for a dozen feeders a week.


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

you don't really need a heater . but a 10gallon would be the best with good filtration but if you want to stock up on feeders get a bigger tank. i usaully get this med at walmart it's called ick away by wardley just in case. cost like 2bucks and last along time


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

you don't really need a heater . but a 10gallon would be the best with good filtration but if you want to stock up on feeders get a bigger tank. i usaully get this med at walmart it's called ick away by wardley just in case. cost like 2bucks and last along time


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

yeah no heater...golds like cool water and Ick can't propagat in cool water....


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I usually get 30 and put them in my 10G with filter and no heater. I keep the tank in my basement so temp is constant.


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

you can get away with a 5 gal with a box filter and a good powerhead blowing bubbles. I've housed as many as 100 large feeders with min death.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

i keep mine in a five gallon. i've found that small feeders are better off than the larger ones. they tend to live longer when put in decent conditions


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Get a 10 gallon tank they are really cheap.


----------



## oscar man (Aug 25, 2003)

get a 10g with a whisper 10-20 gallon filter. put a big airstone in the tank asnd youll be fine. that is the best easiest setup.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

no need to be fancy with feeders...
go get the biggest cheapest bucket/container you can find and toss them in that environment. You can then add filters...etc... accordingly...


----------

